# fun info about insects, geckos and robots



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Robert Full on engineering and evolution | Video on TED.com


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool video. TED has the most interesting videos.
Dave


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting!

John


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

so when a gecko is psyching himself up to climb a wall and he tells himself to "be the wall" its not just a figure of speech?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

When I first learned about geckos actually grabbing what they climb on a molecular level I was not only awed but mildly creeped out. I've seen another video showing the prototype gloves that they made to mimic this behavior. Unfortunately I can't find it but it sure was cool.


----------

